# Tex's chat room



## Guest

I am a member of this chat room ,, why don't all of u join also ,, it could be fun ,, as long as Tex stays out of it  :laugh:  :laugh: ..
but try it ,, we need more people on here ,, and bty i have my own room ,, so better watch out or i''ll delete u  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
And that includes Tex  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Tex's chat room

Talk about a chat room about nothing   :laugh:  nobody in there.  Bet Tex is getting out email address and selling them :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

yep i got it Nash ,, bty i got the damn hickups again .. sorry this is not the techincal forum  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
Ok we all need to set our times up so that we can get into Tex's chat room and type all at the same time ,, but it wouls be to much for Tex to let us know when he and others are gonna be there ,, cause as u know Tex has ESP ,, oops sorry that was ESPN ,, what was i thinking       :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Tex's chat room

What time does he generally get in from his oil fields


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

U know him ,, if he's pumping oil ,  then there is no time in the world ,, he's counting the barrells of oil coming in ,, and that keeps him awake ,, that is why he's not online now ,, i bet they hit a big gusher ,, and he's on the phone to the president ,, u know that both of them are from Texas ,, so u know what is next ,, yep ,, the gas prices go up     :laugh:  :laugh:  :angry:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room

Hey, I just got in from collecting all the money coming out of the ground over here.

Rod, I put that chat room up for you, buddy. Don't go gettin' on me about not being there.    

I don't see how to make it work if you don't get it organized. 

I think you been up on yer roof just a little to much. Yer gettin' a litybit too close to the sun if ya know what I'm meanin'.


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

ok ,, but since u have all that oil ,, how about letting us have some on u'r chat room ,, u know how the price of diesel has gone up,, i hope u didn't have anything to do with that ,, other wise u'r gonna hear from DL  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
Hey bty i'm on the Tex chat room right now ,, in anouther window ,, who wants to join???


----------



## nomadmom

Re: Tex's chat room

Are you guys serious or is this a joke?  If you want people to join your chat room and this is serious, wouldn't it work better if you posted the address and website?


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room



The Chat Room

It is kind of a joke ... 

Rod talked me into putting one up for free so he could brag about his idea :laugh: , and so I did, but nobody can get into the same time zone. 

... all you hear in there is an echo!


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room

Hey, hey, hey!  I just hit 1000 posts!  I wasn't even looking for it!  WooHoo!


----------



## C Nash

Re: Tex's chat room

And at 4:59 AM    No wonder we can't find Tex in the chat room :laugh:   Didn't know there was that much time difference in AL and Tx   :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room

Can't break my farmin' habits!


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

ok Tex u can let go of my arm now ,, i'll take care of the chat room for u  :evil: 
bty all can join we just need to setup a time when we are not on here and doing the same ,,, but 4:30 am is outta the ??? for me ,,, ok here goes ,, how does everyone fell about being on the chat around 9pm tomorrow night?????
If u all go back a fewe post Tex has it highlighted ,, jsut click and join  :approve:  :approve:      :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

Ok the chat room is up and goin now ,, who want s to join???
 :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

the chat room web sight is http://texasclodhopper.net/rvusachat/chat
If that don't work let me know ,, but if it does i hope to a bunch of u on there  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: Tex's chat room

Well went to the chat room. Still no one there, just wantabe. Is he the moderator?


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

I think he/she  might be but he/she didn't really have alot to say ,, i looked he/she up on the mebers page for here  and he/she is not listed ,, 
Hey shadow i wonder how he/she got into or found Tex's chat room ????
I don't know who he /she was do u ????
  :question:  :question:  :question:
I guess it was one of those guesst that log on here and just poke around and never register
 :approve:
I guess i should have never made it public ,, my fault sorry ..
Sorry Tex ,, now were gonna get a bunch of scum on the chat room because of me  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## Shadow

Re: Tex's chat room

Not sure, don't think it's a member to the forum. Maybe a spammer?? Or just a trouble maker


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

actually wantabe did say quit a bit come to think of it on the chat room ,, but i have never seen hm or her on here ,, but agian as isaid before it jus tmight be as u said a spammer or a random guest on here ,,,, we'll see if wantabe shows up in chat tomorrow night ,,,,
 :approve:  :approve:
I cked everywhere on here and on the chat room ,, and wantabe is not registored ,, but i do have a ip address ,,, i think u'r right shadow ,, it's a spammer ,, the ip adress came up to a very nasty web sight that was with the under world ,, and u should have seen my norton poppoing off on the viruses it found ,, and heck i was only on the opening page ,, u know where they ask if u want to enter o not ,, man stay away form that ,, gotta go due a full scan now ...      :approve:


----------



## nomadmom

Re: Tex's chat room

I know who wannabe is.  nah na na na na.  I went to the chat room to check it out and there was only one user on.  Wan2be was it.  No, the person is not a spammer!!  Let's just set the record straight.  The person is from RVUSA but didn't want to use the same sign on.  I know who it is  but I don't know about any other experiences other users have had.  I missed the first night at 9p.m. Friday because of family engagements, but I did check in on Thursday and had a real pleasant and CLEAN chat with Wannabe or wan2be, whichever (I don't remember).  I will let the individual decide if he/she wants to reveal the true identity.  But nope, not a spammer or public unidentifiable scum.  In fact he/she is part of the "inner-circle" that is RVUSA.  

Heather


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

we got him Heather and byt we are chatting now if u want to join


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Tex's chat room

Hey Rod, I sent you a PM as I'm having trouble getting the the web site.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Tex's chat room

Heather, think that chat room is for Rod and Tex only   :laugh: . Heard they were bad to kick people out   also want even let you in half the time :angry:  think something is up with 730 and the clod :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Tex's chat room

I was just there.  No problem getting there.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Tex's chat room

I thought about joining in, but figured I probably wouldn't have enough time to do both the forum and a chat room.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Tex's chat room

DL you better get in there and help keep Rod and Tex straight :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

Hey DL u can do both .. we do ,, but if not  try out the chat room ,, heck i "m taking away from this place with it ,, jk  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room

There is a new version of the chat room as of Tuesday January 15 2008.

Rod (730) will explain the details pretty soon.

The old link will not work. You'll just get some kind of wierd stuff that was put their by alien beings from Mars.


----------



## ReBob8101

Re: Tex's chat room

Yup, figgered that out purty quick.  Hey ya'll I'm Bob and as Minnie Pearl used to say, I'm just so proud to be here>


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Tex's chat room

Hey Bob, glad you're here.


----------



## nomadmom

Re: Tex's chat room

Tex, I haven't heard anything so I must not be invited.  :blackeye: Ouch!

Oh, well, it was turning into an ol' boys club.  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room

Now, Heather, you know better than that ... we always need you in there to brighten up the rooms!  :approve: 

Here's the new link, but everyone will have to re-register (and use a real email address, because it will send you something.)  I couldn't get the list of registered users swapped over.

And there are quite a few new little features to explore with the new version!  :laugh: 

http://www.texasclodhopper.net/phpmychat/plus/

Have fun!  I'm sure Rod will be around soon to tell you all about it.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Tex's chat room

Tex,
Just registered, got there just as you left.


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

ok as tex said there is a new and updated chat room ,, and bty thanks Boss (tex) ,, but be sure to mind u'r manners ,, and have fun ,, so there ,,,
so anyone that wants to join go to http://texasclodhopper.net/phpmychat/plus/
hope to se u all there     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Tex's chat room

Seems like traffic on this forum has dropped off lately.  Has everyone moved to the chat room?  
I don't really like the RVNet (Good Sam) but do like the RV and related topics.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room

It's a little different setting, DL. Nothing earth-shattering, still we get to while away the winter time in real time.

It was kinda neat to meet there last night, because this forum was off-the-air for a few hours.


----------



## nomadmom

Re: Tex's chat room

I had fun, I must say... :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Tex's chat room

just wondered where every was.


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

Tex is actually selling our names to sales people that will be contacting u by email ,, JK  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
But DL it would be great if u joined us ,, just look up a few threads and the www thingy is there ,, if not PM me and get u to the right sight...   :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room

Come to Tex's Chat Room and see Rod converse with the great Mad Max of the World. You don't want to miss the action in Mad Max's Madmax4 room!


----------



## C Nash

Re: Tex's chat room

Madmax is a blast :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

yep ,, he's fun ,, (gonna get u tex) 
but it took me till 2 am this morning to get him figured out ,, i've seen this before ,, but not around here ,, yahoo used to use the same thingy ,, but it was fun ,, and if u get lonley in the chat Max is always there    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room

Man, I don't think I'd admit that!  You truly are an honest man!  :laugh:   

I might just have to post some of that thread here (unless you bury $200 in an old Army surplus ammo box under the third tree on the right south of the intersection of TN93 and TN88 by midnight tonight.)  :clown:


----------



## Guest

Re: Tex's chat room

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Tex's chat room

I got my shovel and headed that way :bleh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room

Ya'll might not realize one way a chat room is useful.  Now, that's not to say the stuff we 'talk' about on there now isn't useful, either.   

You could set up regular meetings with your kinfolks 'back home' in a separate room.  It would be kind of neat to go across the country and chat every other night to tell them all about it. You could have a whole group together in the same room.


----------



## utmtman

Re: Tex's chat room

Well I registered and checked out the room, just barely missed a few of ya.  Hope to catch ya later.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Oops!

Oops!


----------



## Guest

RE: Oops!

OOPs??? what is that about  :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:


----------



## Shadow

RE: Oops!

BUZZZZZZ


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room

Now you know you wanted to know what I looked like when I was a youngster.  Now you know!  And don't ever ask again!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Tex's chat room

Tex, your new picture gave my wife a good LAUGH. :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room

Well, ah was just a youngun' when it was takin'!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Tex's chat room

Looks like Mad Max got a hold of you.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Tex's chat room

Thought it was just because I am in Texas is the reason he looked younger :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room

The chat room will be down for a while so we can make some adjustments.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Tex's chat room

The chat room is back up and running, but I'm still leery. It is a new version, so I got to play with colors!

Anyway, if you want to try it out then you can use the original address and it will redirect you to the new address (the word "plus" changed to "chat" is all that is different.)

Here's the only bad news. You have to reregister.  The good news is that is still doesn't cost you a penny to do that!  Keeping the costs down!  That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------

